# Betta Ripped a Fin!



## bcbigbud420

As the title states, I awoke this morning to the horror of my Betta with a tear in it's fin because of some plastic foliage, which I have since taken out of my tank. The tear itself is pretty big and there seems to be a nice size piece still attached to the very end of the fin. Should I be worried and what should I watch out for?


----------



## chipmunk1210

The main thing is to keep your water VERY CLEAN. You can add some aquarium salt (the dosage for aquarium salt is 1 tsp per gallon for medicinal treatments) to the water for help in healing and keeping away infection. Tears usually heal on their own and quickly as long as precautions are taken to prevent infection.
The thing to watch out for is "melting" of the fins since that signals fin rot.
Couple of questions:
What size tank is he in? Is it cycled? What is your WC schedule? Do you have a heater? If so bumping up the heat(VERY SLOWLY-1 degree an hour) to 80 will help him heal faster. If not, you need to get one that is adustable-bettas need them to maintain a stable warm temperature of between 78-82 degrees Farenhight.

Hope some or all of this helps!! Hope his fins get better!


----------



## navigator black

Chances are, even without salt and heat, he will heal. He's a fighting species, and they tend have strong immune systems and great healing powers in clean water.


----------



## majerah1

I agree,warm clean water will help him heal.Your main concern is fin rot.

I personally keep my boys and girls(the splendens) from 82-86,with 84 being the best in between temp.this keeps ich away,then active and healthy.


----------



## bcbigbud420

chipmunk1210 said:


> The main thing is to keep your water VERY CLEAN. You can add some aquarium salt (the dosage for aquarium salt is 1 tsp per gallon for medicinal treatments) to the water for help in healing and keeping away infection. Tears usually heal on their own and quickly as long as precautions are taken to prevent infection.
> The thing to watch out for is "melting" of the fins since that signals fin rot.
> Couple of questions:
> What size tank is he in? Is it cycled? What is your WC schedule? Do you have a heater? If so bumping up the heat(VERY SLOWLY-1 degree an hour) to 80 will help him heal faster. If not, you need to get one that is adustable-bettas need them to maintain a stable warm temperature of between 78-82 degrees Farenhight.
> 
> Hope some or all of this helps!! Hope his fins get better!


She is in a 10 gallon tank which is cycled. I usually change the water every month but have been really busy this past week so I'm thinking of cleaning the entire tank today. I just put in a Hagen Elite 100w heater a few days ago which has got my tank to a stable 79 degrees. I have taken the plastic plant out of the tank I know did the damage


----------



## Cadiedid

I've followed majerah1's advice for healing torn betta fins/tails and I was amazed at how fast they heal. At first I noticed that the healing edges looked pale when they first grew back but they colored up in time.


----------



## bcbigbud420

I just did an entire tank clean. cleaned the sides, rocks and decorations. Did a 40% water change and cleaned my filter. Tank condition is looking 110% better!


----------



## zero

you need to be doing weekly water changes. once a month just wont cut it in a small tank. if you wanted to put the plant back in and have the time then go over the entire plant and using a nail file, file down all the sharp bits. i even wet so far as to buff them and no more torn fins!!


----------



## bcbigbud420

zero said:


> you need to be doing weekly water changes. once a month just wont cut it in a small tank. if you wanted to put the plant back in and have the time then go over the entire plant and using a nail file, file down all the sharp bits. i even wet so far as to buff them and no more torn fins!!


Thanks for the info, but with everything I have read and with past experience I don't agree with having to do weekly water changes. I have had this tank since xmas doing only monthly water changes and everything has been fine. Considering there is only 1 Betta in this 10 gallon it really doesn't get that dirty. The plant that I suspect did the damage is non fixable to be in the tank with my Betta


----------



## chipmunk1210

zero said:


> you need to be doing weekly water changes. once a month just wont cut it in a small tank.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> This is true in most cases of small tanks but with a fully cycled 10 gallon with just 1 betta it is possible to do monthly WC. Just watch your water stats closely to make sure you don't need to more frequent WCs. That being said, even on my fully cycled heavily planted tanks, I do small weekly or biweekly WCs(15-25%) just for my own peace of mind. I would recommend until her fins heal, to do small weekly WC's to keep the water super clean.


----------



## bcbigbud420

chipmunk1210 said:


> zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to be doing weekly water changes. once a month just wont cut it in a small tank.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> This is true in most cases of small tanks but with a fully cycled 10 gallon with just 1 betta it is possible to do monthly WC. Just watch your water stats closely to make sure you don't need to more frequent WCs. That being said, even on my fully cycled heavily planted tanks, I do small weekly or biweekly WCs(15-25%) just for my own peace of mind. I would recommend until her fins heal, to do small weekly WC's to keep the water super clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't of said it better myself. I will keep close watch on her fins and just to be safe I will do 15-20% weekly WC.
Click to expand...


----------



## zero

Once you've learnt more advanced water chemistry and how it effects fish you'd do more frequent water changes. What chipmunk does is good. The water needs to be replenished with electrolytes etc..... Just because the water looks ok and the standard prams are ok doesn't mean its so.


----------



## bcbigbud420

zero said:


> Once you've learnt more advanced water chemistry and how it effects fish you'd do more frequent water changes. What chipmunk does is good. The water needs to be replenished with electrolytes etc..... Just because the water looks ok and the standard prams are ok doesn't mean its so.


Once I learned more about water chemistry? Sorry but that statement makes me laugh out loud *r2 I have had at least 1 freshwater tank going ever since I was 12 years old (now 24). I have never had a fish get or die from any water related disease, so I think I know a thing or 2 about water chemistry thanks.


----------



## zero

How long you have been keeping fish means jack. So don't try and impress with it coz it doesn't sway with me. And if your so confidant you know your **** why are you asking for help on here? You should know all there is to know about damaged fins and how to treat them.


----------



## bcbigbud420

zero said:


> How long you have been keeping fish means jack. So don't try and impress with it coz it doesn't sway with me. And if your so confidant you know your **** why are you asking for help on here? You should know all there is to know about damaged fins and how to treat them.


LOL Sorry to say, but experience does mean jack......and who said anything about impressing anyone? Sounds like jealousy to me. I do know my **** about certain types of fish, but I have never had a Betta before let alone one with a ripped fin.


----------



## katanamasako

bcbigbud420 said:


> LOL Sorry to say, but experience does mean jack......and who said anything about impressing anyone? Sounds like jealousy to me. I do know my **** about certain types of fish, but I have never had a Betta before let alone one with a ripped fin.


bettas can live up to ten years, most fish will live more than five in the proper housing and care, honestly, you've probably just gotten lucky so far. I know a good bit about guppies, but i can still learn a thing or two about them, and if you've never owned a betta, then you need to realize how delicate they are. they're famous jumpers, i've lost three for no other reason than forgetting to close the tank lid. (you'd think I'd learn XP) please, try to at least accept a little help when you ask for it. I would like to see a picture of your betta if you still have him, i love to see the color patterns on bettas, I've very rarely seen two the same.


----------



## bcbigbud420

katanamasako said:


> bettas can live up to ten years, most fish will live more than five in the proper housing and care, honestly, you've probably just gotten lucky so far. I know a good bit about guppies, but i can still learn a thing or two about them, and if you've never owned a betta, then you need to realize how delicate they are. they're famous jumpers, i've lost three for no other reason than forgetting to close the tank lid. (you'd think I'd learn XP) please, try to at least accept a little help when you ask for it. I would like to see a picture of your betta if you still have him, i love to see the color patterns on bettas, I've very rarely seen two the same.


I gladly accept help when I ask, but there is no need for the rudeness from Zero. I will get some pictures of my fish and setups as soon as I can. My Betta is like the one on the default Windows 7 wallpaper lol


----------



## katanamasako

mine was a mutt i rescued from walmart XD he was mostly red with just the slightest teal streaking in his tail fin and a few purple scales on his front. such a little oddball XD


----------



## zero

bcbigbud420 said:


> LOL Sorry to say, but experience does mean jack......and who said anything about impressing anyone? Sounds like jealousy to me. I do know my **** about certain types of fish, but I have never had a Betta before let alone one with a ripped fin.


jealous of what?! i have a very pretty betta and i know what to do when they rips fins and ive not been keeping fish for as long as you. 




bcbigbud420 said:


> I have never had a fish get or die from any water related disease, so I think I know a thing or 2 about water chemistry thanks.


so your adding some sort of mineral supplement to the water to replace what your not replacing with regular water changes?


----------



## bcbigbud420

zero said:


> jealous of what?! i have a very pretty betta and i know what to do when they rips fins and ive not been keeping fish for as long as you.


Jealous of my experience lol *r2 I could care less really because like I said this is my FIRST Betta getting it's FIRST rip in it's fin 



zero said:


> so your adding some sort of mineral supplement to the water to replace what your not replacing with regular water changes?


Duh.....


----------



## zero

bcbigbud420 said:


> Jealous of my experience lol *r2 I could care less really because like I said this is my FIRST Betta getting it's FIRST rip in it's fin


yeah really jealous youve been keeping fish so long and dont even know how to treat a ripped fin.......

a ripped fin is a ripped fin regardless of what fish its on.


----------



## katanamasako

zero said:


> yeah really jealous youve been keeping fish so long and dont even know how to treat a ripped fin.......
> 
> a ripped fin is a ripped fin regardless of what fish its on.


I agree with Zero on this one, ripped fins are always treated the same. super sanitation and a close eye. I sometimes use stresscoat due to the aloe in it to sooth any pain the torn fin caused. My angelfish came in with torn fins when they were shipped in. i put them in a QTtank and kept it really clean and watched for signs of trouble.


----------



## bcbigbud420

zero said:


> yeah really jealous youve been keeping fish so long and dont even know how to treat a ripped fin.......
> 
> a ripped fin is a ripped fin regardless of what fish its on.


Like I said, it is my first ripped tail fin in the 12+ years I have had fish because I have never had a fish that has a long tail like a Betta....... Anyways thanks to everyone else for the tips


----------



## katanamasako

I hav a few split fins. mailma left the package with my veil tail koi angelfish on it's side for two hours, one was pretty much floating and a bit bruised, i'm surprised it made it. veil tail fish don't do well with plastic plants, and some live plants have stiff leaves, you have really delicate fins, i wouldn't use hornwort. also, it might help to sand down wood ornaments, i had a fish pinned by the tail fin to a bit of drift wood that had splintered. poor thing didn't make it due to the stress.


----------



## zero

bcbigbud420 said:


> Like I said, it is my first ripped tail fin in the 12+ years I have had fish because I have never had a fish that has a long tail like a Betta....... Anyways thanks to everyone else for the tips



i get bitten and ripped fins all the time in one of my tanks so is one of the first things i learnt.


----------



## jasonmk1j

katanamasako said:


> , i wouldn't use hornwort.


Why no Hornwort? I only ask as I got some recently and it's meant to be really good at absorbing ammonia, plus it looks a lot like another plant I have in there so they look good next to each other, wondering if I should throw it in the other tank now *c/p*


My Betta's fins have been through quite a bit, 1st with him chewing it and it getting stuck in the filter (maybe related?) , then a shrimp atttack, then another attack by a gang of 5 fish... they grow back remarkably quick, but the new flesh is extreemly fragile, and quite tasty to other fish it seems, including Betta's, I still catch him having the odd nibble, I think he must mistake the red strands for bloodworm, doesn't half make him jump though.

As stated clean water is the best tonic, end of the day how would you like to be stuck in sewerage? I was also advised by my lfs to add a little salt to stave off infection


----------



## zero

dont add salt to freshwater fish tanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katanamasako

jasonmk1j said:


> Why no Hornwort? I only ask as I got some recently and it's meant to be really good at absorbing ammonia, plus it looks a lot like another plant I have in there so they look good next to each other, wondering if I should throw it in the other tank now *c/p*
> 
> 
> The stuff i was sold as hornwort had really stiff, sharp leaves, my Betta Von Roy always had torn fins and i could never figure it out... till i found little shreds all over the hornwort. just keep an eye for trouble on it. it is really good at that, i have it in my guppy tank. I think my betta was just a bit clumsy.
> 
> by the way NO ON THE SALT. just no. it will make your fish worse, not better.


----------



## bcbigbud420

zero said:


> i get bitten and ripped fins all the time in one of my tanks so is one of the first things i learnt.


So just because it was one of the first things you learned, it should be for me too? I know never to add salt to any freshwater tank. I'm just hoping it was the plastic plant that was doing the damage and not the castle I have in the tank


----------



## zero

Run a pair of tights ( I think you call them pantyhoes or something like that) over the castle and if it snags then it will snag the fin of the betta too. Only real way to see if its that.


----------



## bcbigbud420

zero said:


> Run a pair of tights ( I think you call them pantyhoes or something like that) over the castle and if it snags then it will snag the fin of the betta too. Only real way to see if its that.


If I got a dollar for every time I have read that lol but I don't have any because I used the last pair making fan filters for my PC *r2


----------



## chipmunk1210

I disagree on the salt thing. Adding a small dose of aquarium salt to the tank can help keep away infection by acting as an antiseptic especially for bettas with ripped/torn fins or ones who "snack" on their fins.


----------



## zero

bcbigbud420 said:


> If I got a dollar for every time I have read that lol but I don't have any because I used the last pair making fan filters for my PC *r2


what about cling film? you must have some of that?!!


----------



## zero

chipmunk1210 said:


> I disagree on the salt thing. Adding a small dose of aquarium salt to the tank can help keep away infection by acting as an antiseptic especially for bettas with ripped/torn fins or ones who "snack" on their fins.



i disagree with you. and i shall tell you for why:
it doesnt act as a antiseptic, what happens is higher electrolyte levels will help pull fluids through the body which it turn encourages the slime coat BUT just dumping plain old salt in wont do that, they need other minerals especial things like calcuim and magnesium. remember freshwater fish dont 'drink' so if you dump them in salty water they will dehydrate. 
seachem wonder shells are really good for replenishing lost electrolytes but for freshwater fish especially soft water fish only use 1/4 or max 1/2 a dose recomended.


----------



## katanamasako

zero said:


> i disagree with you. and i shall tell you for why:
> it doesnt act as a antiseptic, what happens is higher electrolyte levels will help pull fluids through the body which it turn encourages the slime coat BUT just dumping plain old salt in wont do that, they need other minerals especial things like calcuim and magnesium. remember freshwater fish dont 'drink' so if you dump them in salty water they will dehydrate.
> seachem wonder shells are really good for replenishing lost electrolytes but for freshwater fish especially soft water fish only use 1/4 or max 1/2 a dose recomended.


I've never heard of wonder shells... what are they?


----------



## zero

sorry there not made by seachem.

read this:

Wonder Shell Aquarium Mineral Blocks; Water Conditioner, Ich treatment


----------



## katanamasako

I'm gonna be ordering at least one for each of my tanks, thanks Zero ^^ :fish10:


----------

